# Patricia Wexler BBW products



## MissChriss (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi guys are any of you guys using her products? I received a sample from Bath and Body works a couple of days ago of her Skin Regenerating Serum and like OMG!!! this stuff is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just tried it today and my skin looks soo smooth under my makeup and it feels like a baby's bottom. They sent me like a .5 oz jar, which is small, but its going to last me a little bit because I only used a little today and I guess it goes a long way. I don't really have a skincare regimen so I am seriously thinking about buying all of her products (especially the one for dark circles). From what the reviews say on the website most of its pretty good. I am only 26 but I am starting to notice a difference in my skin ( I guess because I don't really put much care into it) but after using this serum my skin felt like it used to  a few years ago when I had perfect skin ..before adult acne!! So if you tried it what do you think? What do you recommend? They definitely sold me on the serum. Its 55 dollars for a 3.4 oz jar so I am going to start putting back now haha. Between this and my MAC I am going to be really broke.


----------



## COBI (Apr 28, 2008)

I have used some items.  I wrote a review on the resurfacing: http://specktra.net/f207/wexler-resu...liating-91815/

From Bath & Body, my current favorite is the Dr. Bigelow Brown Sugar Face Scrub (which can also be used as a mask.)  I LOVE it.


----------



## KikiB (May 4, 2008)

Well since I work there, I do use the products...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No really, I actually do love the product. I've been using bits and pieces of it for close to a year now and it works out really well, it is helping to keep my skin looking really young. The serum is definitely the hallmark of the line. I use the Universal cleanser because it's light and can take off my makeup, however I am considering just using it to remove my eye makeup and then getting the exfoliating cleanser in order to help take care of the excess oil that I get. The microbrasion is something I have only tried out a couple times but will be getting down the road, as I need the skin resurfacing really badly. The glyco peel is really nice, although the pads really do dry up. Boo. I use the oil free hydrator and the universal PM as the moisturizers-you want to use the universal one if you are younger because the intensive night cream is a lot better for more mature skin. 

Also the No-Injection Wrinkle Filler kicks butt. I love using it for the little lines that I am getting.


----------



## MissChriss (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for replying. I only got a small sample with my order of the serum almost 2 weeks ago and still have some left. I can't wait until I get the money I wanna try out some of her other products like for dark circles. I need that badly.


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 16, 2008)

I've been told that Wexler Products are made for mature skin. I'm 19 and my manager doesn't recommend people in my age category to use it. I have heard and seen how great it is. Wexler is a really great product because it is made for sensitive skin and doesn't use any fragrance or fillers. 

I really want to try her products, espicially the Acne line. but I don't know what to do. I currently use Proactiv and really don't want to wreck my skin anymore. I switched once and I had a horrible reaction! [Thanks BBW Pumpkin Face Scrub!!!!]


----------



## Sario (Oct 9, 2008)

I love the Wexler products, the serum is incredible stuff! It makes a fantastic primer. I tried one of the acne kits and it made my skin baby-butt smooth. I had little tiny bumps all over my forehead and after about three weeks it was so smooth I'd catch myself rubbing it and grinning heheh
As for the pads drying out, I just stick with getting the acne kits with the glycolic pads in them, it's the same price per pad plus you get a sample size cleanser (love!) sunscreen/moisturizer and serum for acne prone skin. There are fewer pads - half the pads/half the price. I also store the pad jars really well sealed and upside down, my problem was the liquid in them leaking down to dry out the top pads and soak the bottom ones. 
So yeah, long winded answer, but in a nutshell I adore these products! I'm really considering trying the 3-in-1 eye cream too, I hear great things about it.... here's to being poor and pretty!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember you posting this... I haven't tried their products




Sario said:


> So yeah, long winded answer, but in a nutshell I adore these products! I'm really considering trying the 3-in-1 eye cream too, I hear great things about it.... here's to being poor and pretty!


----------

